# Temp swing in tanks



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I am using jager mostly I do find they go out of calibration so you kind of have search for the set point you want by trial and error and that's ok during the day with lights etc. I find that my 110g drops about 1-1.5 degrees over night. I have never calibrated any of my jagers yet, has anyone else calibrated and had any luck? Is this something I have to be concerned about? I have a old style black steath heater in my 46g that seems work the best my temp never varies at all, it seems to hold right on. Are these black stealth heaters still available or is it just the new improved pro junk that they did the recall on?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

As long as the temp of the tank is warmer than the room, and the heater is big enough for the tank. You tank should not cool down at night. Sounds like the heater is underpowered to me.


Yes I do calibrate mine and I have not noticed any "drift" after it has been calibrated. The calibration is only to set the on/off point of the heater to match the numbers on the dial.


----------

